# Moving to NZ, questions



## kemkem (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello.

I am considering moving to NZ in a couple of years and I have some questions I would like to get answered. I have tried finding it on immigration websites but I find them to be a mess so I will question you instead 

1. A 20-something old civil engineer in computer science wants to move to NZ, and take 3 family members (parents+brother) with him. What is the best option? Is it possible for the civil engineer to move first and then get permanent residence for family members when he has arrived?

2. One family member is a bit overweight and I have heard a rumor that overweight people are not allowed to move to NZ. Is this true? And if it is, how is this determined, what is the limit for being overweight?

Thank you.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kemkem said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am considering moving to NZ in a couple of years and I have some questions I would like to get answered. I have tried finding it on immigration websites but I find them to be a mess so I will question you instead
> 
> ...


Hi kemkem - welcome to the forum.

Just a warning - although you may get residency based on your own points, you may have difficulty getting the other family members you describe accepted. They will only be accepted on your application if they are dependents of you - i.e. they could not survive without you. For example, a parent who is living with you (not the other way round).

Once here, after a number of years (I think it's 2 but look up the NZ Immigration website) they could apply for a family visa. But the nucleus (i.e. the majority) of their family must be in New Zealand - and that's likely to be just you, that may not work either.

Sorry to be negative here - but them's the rules!


----------



## kemkem (Jan 12, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi kemkem - welcome to the forum.
> 
> Just a warning - although you may get residency based on your own points, you may have difficulty getting the other family members you describe accepted. They will only be accepted on your application if they are dependents of you - i.e. they could not survive without you. For example, a parent who is living with you (not the other way round).
> 
> ...


Thank you for you answer.

I found a document on their webpage that says this:

_
You may be granted residence if:
• your child is 18 years or over and sponsors your
application; and
Self-Assessment Guide for Residence in New Zealand – 13
• your family’s ‘centre of gravity’ is in
New Zealand (see below).
_
_"To sponsor you your child must:
• be 18 years of age or over
• be in New Zealand
• be a New Zealand or Australian citizen or the
holder of a current residence class visa that is
not subject to requirements under section 50
of the Immigration Act 2009
• have been a New Zealand or Australian citizen
and/or the holder of a residence class visa for at
least three years immediately before the date
your completed application is received by INZ
• have spent a total of 184 days or more in
New Zealand in each of those three years, and
• meet a minimum income requirement (for
sponsors under 65 years old. See below for
more detail)"_
*
The ‘centre of gravity’ of your family is in
New Zealand if you have:
• no dependent children – all your adult children
are living lawfully and permanently outside your
home country or you have an equal or greater
number of adult children living lawfully and
permanently in New Zealand than in any other
single country, including your home country; or
• dependent children – you have an equal or
greater number of adult children living lawfully
and permanently in New Zealand than in any
other single country, including your home
country. The number of your dependent
children must be the same as, or less than, the
number of adult children living lawfully and
permanently in New Zealand.*


As far as I see I can fulfill all requirements if I live there alone for 3 years first. Or am I mistaken?

Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kemkem said:


> Thank you for you answer.
> 
> I found a document on their webpage that says this:
> 
> ...


Yes - that's you - but that wouldn't be the case for your parents or your brothers. Ask the questions as if you are them.


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

kemkem said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am considering moving to NZ in a couple of years and I have some questions I would like to get answered. I have tried finding it on immigration websites but I find them to be a mess so I will question you instead
> 
> ...


How much work experience and what level of qualifications do you have?

No good making all these plans for your family if you can't get residency for yourself. 

I'm wondering what happens if you get there and don't like it, what becomes of them?


----------



## kemkem (Jan 12, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Yes - that's you - but that wouldn't be the case for your parents or your brothers. Ask the questions as if you are them.


If I move, my parents will then have 1 child in their home country and 1 in New Zealand. Which means that they will have 
_"an equal or greater
number of adult children living lawfully and
permanently in New Zealand than in any other
single country, including your home country""_

Doesn't that mean that they meet the the "center of gravity" requirement? Or am I misunderstanding what they are saying?

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## kemkem (Jan 12, 2011)

Yvonne.72 said:


> How much work experience and what level of qualifications do you have?
> 
> No good making all these plans for your family if you can't get residency for yourself.
> 
> I'm wondering what happens if you get there and don't like it, what becomes of them?


This is more like early planning and curiosity than a real situation, I haven't even finished my university degree yet. I will have a civil engineer degree, which is comparable to something like a Bsc in computer technology and a Msc in computer science. So I can't really answer your questions yet.

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Yvonne.72 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think that you're going to need work experience to get into New Zealand, qualifications alone may not be enough.


----------

